

Einstein's Love Equation, or don’t try to be cute, just buy a Hallmark card - kscaldef
http://abstrusegoose.com/242

======
kscaldef
Reminds me of the equally poorly considered geek pickup line: "Hey baby, can I
measure your space-time curvature?".

